

Why Your Idea Sucks, but Your Inspiration is Inspiring - nseguin
http://ekoester.com/why-your-idea-sucks-but-your-inspiration-is-inspiring

======
gangofthrones
Cool story bro but I disagree.

Idea or concept is king and without it, your inspiration is fluff. Inspiration
is great becasue it can spark ideas but it should always be a supporting
argument for an underlying core idea. Inspiration helps build mood, craft a
look and direction to move in but that's it. Pretty mood boards without an
idea holding it together.

In design school the first thing they asked us when presenting work is "whats
the idea/concept?". If you didn't have a concept your work was seen as art
because there was no idea to communicate. If it can't sell a idea or message,
it didn't matter what it was inspired from. 8years later and its the same. If
i only make inspiration boards for my projects I would be out of the job. You
need an insight to sell your inspiration to others in order to run with it.

Ok, last thing, you sound really douchey writing shit like "I really don't
give a damn about your startup idea..." wow. Pretentious much?

------
alvinang
I could not agree more. There has been multiple times when I get burnt out
from working but the "why" kept me going. An idea can pivot and change but the
motivation and inspiration needs to remain intact, especially for the founder
himself.

Great article, thank you go sharing :)

------
joewallin
This is a really good piece!

